# Two litters of kitties coming



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Both of my females are pregnant. My siamese calico female tippy is a great mom. She has had 3 litters before and is bred to a siamese.

My torti Peaches is not such a good momma. I am hoping the two litters are born close so tippy will help raise them like she did last time. Peaches has had 2 litters and this is probably her last. Also bred to my siamese.

They are all ferel born barn cats that I caught and tamed from young kittens. So they were indoor/outdoor until recently. Now they are just outdoor so I put them in a 10x6 dog kennel with a top since they are close to having kittens.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see the kittens from them.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Good luck! Have they both been bred to the Siamese before?


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

The siamese has been and she usually has all siamese colored kittens from him. The other girl was running around both times and we had the siamese after her as well as a black male and a orange male. I trapped and got rid of those two and made sure this time was the siamese. Lol her last litter was mostly tortis with a couple blues and 1 black.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

These are some of Tippys last litter. One of my friends took 2 boys and another friend took a girl.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Daddy Ghost- he was alot lighter in his younger days.










Chillin in their box


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww the one with the white on its nose looks like my oscar I used to have. Best cat ever!!! He was so smart and more like a dog then a cat. I've actually not had another inside cat after him because I know another can't even come close to him. Good luck on your kittens, I'll have to make sure to watch this one


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Aw they're adorable! My cat Bubba is a tabby cat black and grey. He is the only Tom around that I've seen and I'm pretty sure he's bred every cat and kitten my neighbor has. They won't get any of their cats fixed! Bubba doesn't leave my five acres ever! So I'm guessing the girls come to him!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Just curious why you keep allowing your cats to breed? I'm not trying to be rude or give you the whole "so many unwanted kittens" speech but it's very real and it's sad to see so many cats producing. :/


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I only let them have 1 litter a year. The siamese are usually sold and I have a waiting list for them. The other cats kittens usually go as barn cats. Unfortunately we live in an area heavy with coyotes and owls. I have several friends who have farms that their barn cats disappear within 2 years from those predators. So they usually are looking for more barn cats to eat mice. 

Also the siamese female is actually very rare. She isn't just siamese colored. She is a siamese calico! She has orange on her face and one ear tip is orange. She has produced 2 siamese calicos out of 3 litters.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

If you have buyers for them then keep doing what you're doing! I have people ask me why I don't fix my male cat Bubba and whatever answer I give them they aren't satisfied. That is so cool! I've always wanted a simeise calico! There isn't any in Tn!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

JK_Farms said:


> If you have buyers for them then keep doing what you're doing! I have people ask me why I don't fix my male cat Bubba and whatever answer I give them they aren't satisfied. That is so cool! I've always wanted a simeise calico! There isn't any in Tn!


Yes I love her unique color! You can really only see it on her face and ear but it's so cool 
When she was younger. You can really see the orange on her face and ear here.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

This morning Tippy has 4 little boys! Was really hoping for some girls but that's ok. They are adorable little white fluff balls anyways. She may not be done as she was pretty plump still and was purring alot and rubbing on me.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Awe how cute! I'm happy I don't live near you or I'll tryo take one!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I haven't updated because I have been dealing with a horrible back injury and have really bad news. 
First off Tippys Kittens are doing well. 
Peaches gave birth to 6 kittens on March 30th. There are 5 girls and 1 boy. However when I checked her at 3 am she had given birth to 5 of the 6. I went back to bed. She has never had any problems before and has always had them on her own. It was her third litter. 

Well at 7:30am I got up and went to check her and I found that she has passed away! After delivering the 6th kitten, peaches prolapsed both sides of her uterus. She must have kept going to the litter box and straining to urinate, as she died next to the litter box. I am guessing her bladder ruptured. I wish I had been awake and could have tried to replace the uterus or rush her to a vet. I feel horrible about it. 

Luckily her kittens were born in the same bed as Tippys so Tippy has taken them. I bought formula and a bottle because 4 of your own plus 6 adopted is ALOT of kittens, however I have been unsuccessful in getting any of them to eat from the bottle and so far they seem to be doing great. I have not taken pictures because of my depression over the loss of peaches. I will get some soon.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh I am so sorry about Peaches!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost her. I hope your back is better.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

My back is still really bad. I'm going to a chiropractor 3 days a week and physical therapy 2 days a week. And I'm not able to work. I'm having to use a walker. I have good days where I switch to a cane but 1 wrong move and I need the walker. Today was a physical therapy day and was a cane day. But I'm pretty painful tonight. It effects my back, left hip and numbs both legs so at times I'm literally partially paralyzed except I feel extremely painful


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Here are Tippys Kittens now. All 4 are boys and we have 1 grey siamese and 3 orange siamese

The orange is one of Peaches litter 









Excuse their dirty faces, they had just ate some milk replacer with canned food


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------

